# Volume boost?



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was wondering if there is an app or kernel available to boost he volume from the headphones jack. Mine seems low (I'm not loosing hearing either).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DSP Manager on AOSP ROMs does this.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

What r u wanting to boost...music or calls?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

if your on sense the only solution is too extract and install the newest ziggy/synergy kernel & volume+. ziggy added a huge volume boost while the other devs have not yet to their kernels.

if your on aosp just install volume+ from the market.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> if your on sense the only solution is too extract and install the newest ziggy/synergy kernel & volume+. ziggy added a huge volume boost while the other devs have not yet to their kernels.
> 
> if your on aosp just install volume+ from the market.


Thanks. Just what I needed to know.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

bond32 said:


> Thanks. Just what I needed to know.


yeah im back on sense now and it worked great. just play with the settings in volume+ to get the effects you want.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah im back on sense now and it worked great. just play with the settings in volume+ to get the effects you want.


If on AOSP why not just use dsp manager? Already installed and works great.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If on AOSP why not just use dsp manager? Already installed and works great.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


it doesn't work as good as volume+. i tried both and volume+ is superior.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> it doesn't work as good as volume+. i tried both and volume+ is superior.


Nice ill take a look.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Will this for GB roms as well? It's not that the volume is completely low....the volume gets louder after a few seconds or so...so, if i get a txt, i won't hear it because it's just one short notification...if it's a call, the first 2 rings are really low...then the ring gets louder.


----------

